# كيفية تنظيف الموكيت في المنزل



## ألضياء (26 يناير 2022)

*
كيفية تنظيف الموكيت في المنزل

تبحث جميع السيدات عن كيفية تنظيف الموكيت في المنزل؛ كي تحصل على موكيت نظيف دون تراكم الأتربة والغبار التي تؤدي إلى ظهور البقع في الموكيت، ومن خلال هذا المقال سنوضح أهم الطرق الشائعة للتنظيف.

كيفية تنظيف الموكيت في المنزل

تقوم بعض السيدات بوضع عدد من الموكيت في منزلها؛ لأنه من أكثر الخامات التي يمكن تنظيفها بسهولة بعد وضعها في أماكن مختلفة بداخل المنزل، شركة تنظيف منازل بالخرج ولكن يجب اتباع طريقة معينة للتخلص من البقع والوصول إلى نتيجة من التنظيف، هذه الطريقة كما يلي:

يجب اختيار مسحوق مناسب للتنظيف وإزالة البقع، وإحضار قطعة قماش جافة، كمية من الماء، فرشاة سجاد، جميع الأدوات سوف يتم استخدامها في التنظيف.
إزالة الأتربة الموجودة بالموكيت باستخدام المكنسة الكهربائية التي تقوم بإزالة جميع الأتربة المتراكمة على الموكيت.
وضع المسحوق على البقع مباشرةً عليها؛ لتتمكني من التخلص منها وتقومي بتنظيف الأجزاء الأخرى من الموكيت في وقت صغير.
إذا كانت البقع عبارة عن بقع دهنية يمكن استخدام الملح الخشن؛ للتخلص منها في وقت قصير.

طرق شائعة لتنظيف الموكيت

يمكن تنظيف الموكيت بنفس الطريقة التي تم استخدامها للسجاد ولكن يجب تحديد مكان البقع وتركيز الخل بنسبة معينة عليها؛ كي يتم القضاء عليها دون أثر، هناك العديد من المساحيق التي تساعد على تنظيف الموكيت دون ترك أثر.
تنظيف الموكيت والسجاد باستخدام الخل يجب وضع المنشفة المبللة على البقع مباشرةً واستخدام كف اليد لتحريك الخل والماء بحركات دائرية؛ للقضاء على البقع المتراكمة.

لقد قمنا شركة تنظيف بالخرج بشرح كيفية تنظيف الموكيت في المنزل؛ كي تستفيد جميع السيدات من هذه الطريقة، كما قمنا بتوضيح أهم الطرق الشائعة في تنظيف الموكيت والتي يستخدمها عدد كبير من السيدات.

​*


----------

